
Can You Stop Using Story Points? - fagnerbrack
https://hackernoon.com/can-you-stop-using-story-points-ac36449ffa10
======
bradknowles
If you decompose all stories to the point where they are all one-point
stories, then yes — you can get rid of story points in favor of story counts,
because they are one and the same thing.

But not all stories can be broken down like that.

Having just two stories in a sprint looks seriously imbalanced, unless you
know that they are monster stories that you haven’t been able to further
decompose.

Using just story counts is fine in the grander scheme of things and for longer
term planning.

However, unless you are rigorous and extremely persistent in always breaking
down your stories to the smallest possible units, then I don’t see how you can
do efficient tactical sprint planning without using story points.

